# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Cô học trò đặc biệt và ước mơ xây mái ấm cho trẻ em nghèo

## phuong_hanh3112

Đạt 26,75 điểm cho 3 môn khối C vốn đã không dễ dàng, với một cô bé chưa từng biết mặt bố, mẹ bỏ đi khi còn chưa cai sữa như em Nguyễn Thị Nhi (Can Lộc, Hà Tĩnh) còn khó khăn gấp bội. Nhi đã vượt lên tất cả với niềm tin: Mai sau chính em sẽ giúp đỡ những trẻ nhỏ có hoàn cảnh khó khăn, giống những gì Nhi đã được nhận từ mái ấm Phật Tích.

*Đáp án trắng của cô học trò đặc biệt*

Đó là buổi sáng cách đây 3 năm, lần đầu tiên cô học trò Nguyễn Thị Nhi bước chân qua cánh cổng ngôi trường PTTH Tiên Du 1 (Bắc Ninh). Cô chủ nhiệm lớp 10A14 Hà Thị Loan bước vào lớp, nhẹ nhàng đặt trước mặt mỗi người một tờ khảo sát với những câu hỏi đơn giản: Bố mẹ em tên là gì, làm nghề gì, em đang sống với ai...

Tất cả nhanh chóng cầm bút. Chỉ riêng Nguyễn Thị Nhi ngồi bất động ở một góc lớp lặng lẽ nhìn tờ giấy trống không.

"Tại sao con không làm khảo sát?", tiếng cô giáo bất chợt vang lên khi nhìn xấp kết quả trên tay. Cô học trỏ nhò run run cúi gằm mặt đứng dậy từ phía cuối lớp.

"Thưa cô, con... không có", cô trò nhỏ ngập ngừng, "Con không ở với bố mẹ. Con ở Trung tâm Phật Tích".
 
Nhi là một trong những cô bé, cậu bé được nuôi dưỡng tại Trung tâm Từ thiện và Hướng nghiệp Phật Tích (do Quỹ Thiện Tâm, thuộc Tập đoàn Vingroup tài trợ). Từ khi sinh ra (năm 2002), cô bé quê ở huyện Can Lộc, Hà Tĩnh chưa từng biết mặt bố. Mẹ Nhi sau sinh con được 1 năm cũng bỏ đi, để lại đứa bé mới lẫm chẫm tập đi cho ông bà ngoại. Vì điều kiện quá khó khăn, năm 12 tuổi, Nhi được Trung tâm Từ thiện và Hướng nghiệp Phật Tích đón về nuôi.

Nhi cứng rắn và suy nghĩ nhiều hơn những đứa trẻ cùng tuổi. Nhưng, dù cứng rắn tới đâu, những ngày đầu ở môi trường mới vẫn không dễ dàng với Nhi. Cô bé gần như bị cô lập bởi dùng tiếng địa phương, dần dà, khi đã làm thân hơn, những câu hỏi giống nhau lại liên tiếp xuất hiện: Ở quê Nhi sống với ai, bố mẹ Nhi đâu...

Thời điểm khó khăn ấy, chính những người mẹ ở Trung tâm Phật Tích đã giúp Nhi vượt qua tất cả. "Ngày ấy, các cô cặm cụi dành nhiều thời gian cho em, uốn nắn em từ cách ăn nói sao cho chậm rãi, dễ hiểu. Chăm một đứa trẻ đã rất khó rồi mà ở đây các cô tới hơn 100 đứa phải lo từ miếng ăn, giấc ngủ tới bài vở. Em biết là mình chỉ có thể cố gắng học tốt, hòa nhập để các cô đỡ vất vả", Nhi nhớ lại.

Kết quả lớp 7 dù không được như ý, Nhi vẫn đạt học sinh Khá. Đó cũng là chữ Khá cuối cùng trong học bạ của Nhi tới tận bây giờ. Kể từ lớp 8 tới hết cấp 3, cô học trò sáng dạ, có trí nhớ cực tốt và vô cùng chăm chỉ lúc nào cũng đạt học sinh giỏi và nằm trong số những học sinh đứng đầu lớp.

*Điểm tựa bình an trên từng bước đường đời*

Trong các môn học, Nhi học tốt môn nhất Lịch sử. Hồi lớp 11, cô học trò đã đạt giải Nhì trong cuộc thi học giỏi cấp tỉnh môn Lịch sử. Chính vì kết quả ấy, ngôi trường nổi tiếng là PTTH Chuyên Bắc Ninh ngỏ ý muốn để Nhi chuyển qua đó để có điều kiện tập trung học và ôn thi. Trường Chuyên Bắc Ninh cũng cam kết sẽ ưu tiên hỗ trợ Nhi tiền sinh hoạt. Thế nhưng, câu trả lời của Nhi khiến tất cả bất ngờ: em quyết định không đi.

"Mãi sau này, Nhi mới tâm sự rằng, em đã được ưu tiên hơn các bạn rất nhiều rồi, được các cô ở Trung tâm Phật Tích chăm sóc, được các cô ở trường Tiên Du 1 tạo điều kiện. Nhi muốn dành sự ưu tiên ái cho người khác. Bản thân em có thể tự cố gắng", cô giáo Hà Thị Loan nhớ lại.
_Nguyễn Thị Nhi (thứ 2 từ trái sang) biểu diễn văn nghệ cùng các bạn nhân ngày kỷ niệm Nhà giáo Việt Nam 20/11_
Bằng nỗ lực của mình, năm lớp 12, Nhi tiếp tục giành giải Khuyến khích môn Lịch sử trong kỳ thi học sinh giỏi cấp tỉnh. Càng gần ngày thi tốt nghiệp, Nhi càng vùi đầu vào sách vở. Hai tháng, cô gái nhỏ gầy rộc đi nhưng quyết tâm không lúc nào vơi. Nhi bảo, một trong những điều giúp em vững tin trong những ngày này chính là lời nhắc nhở của cô Nguyễn Thị Mai Thu - Giám đốc Trung tâm Phật Tích rằng các cô luôn bên cạnh các con và mong các con cố gắng hết mình. Nếu đỗ đại học, trung tâm sẽ đồng hành hỗ trợ học phí và một phần sinh hoạt phí để tiếp tục chia sẻ gánh nặng với các con và người thân.

"Khoản tiền ấy với em là cả một gia tài và nếu không có các cô giúp đỡ, em thậm chí không dám nghĩ tới việc thử sức bước vào cánh cửa đại học", cô gái nhỏ xúc động.

Kết quả chẳng phụ lòng người, cô gái nhỏ đạt điểm rất cao của khối C: 26,75 điểm (Ngữ văn: 8,75 điểm, Lịch sử và Địa lý: 9 điểm). Với mức điểm này, cánh cửa Đại học chắc chắn đã rộng mở với Nhi.

Với người luôn yêu thương, chăm sóc lũ trẻ từ tấm bé tới lúc trưởng thành như chị Mai Thu và các cô ở Trung tâm, đó là món quà vô giá. Trung tâm Phật Tích sẽ không chỉ nâng đỡ những cô bé, cậu bé như Nhi đến cánh cửa Đại học mà còn đồng hành cùng các em tới khi tốt nghiệp, hỗ trợ các em có việc làm và thu nhập ổn định, giúp các em có đầy đủ hành trang trên con đường xây dựng ước mơ của mình. Kể từ khi thành lập đến nay, mái nhà Phật Tích đã nuôi dưỡng và chắp cánh ước mơ cho gần 300 trẻ em có hoàn cảnh đặc biệt, mang đến cho các em cuộc sống hạnh phúc, bình an và tương lai tươi sáng.
_Mái nhà Phật Tích đã nuôi dưỡng và chắp cánh ước mơ cho gần 300 trẻ em có hoàn cảnh đặc biệt_
"Ngôi nhà Phật Tích là mái ấm để các con trở về và cũng là điểm tựa cho các con trên mỗi bước đường đời", chị Mai Thu rưng rưng khi kể về “đàn con” của mình. Còn Nhi, tình cảm ấy khiến em ấp ủ ước mơ cao hơn: "Sau này em có tiền, em sẽ làm từ thiện, để xây thêm các trung tâm giúp đỡ các em nhỏ có hoàn cảnh khó khăn, giống như những gì em được nhận ở Phật Tích”.

Hành trình của cô gái nhỏ đến với mơ ước ấy có lẽ không quá xa vời. Với một cô học trò từng vượt qua một chặng đường đầy thách thức, nhưng đã được bù đắp bởi tình yêu thương từ Trung tâm Phật Tích như Nhi, không gì là không thể.

----------

